# My retirement started at 5PM EST. My staff loved the email I sent out which is below.



## Vinny (Jun 29, 2018)

I retired and instead of feeling happy I feel anxious because we had no kids and the means to do all the things we wanted to do in live while we were young enough to do them. Nothing in the bucket list. Right now the best thing is that my health has improved greatly with the removal of stress and my calendar is no longer filled with meetings and conference calls. Now it is just doctor and dentist appointments. I plan to play it by ear. Here is the email I sent out today:

Hello Everyone,

As most of you know, tomorrow is my last daywith XXXX. I will be riding off into the proverbial sunset to ultimately throw my energy and time into who-knows-what. 

In the short term I will be focusing on enjoying my free time and doing all those things that I have put off until retirement.To all of the wonderful people whom I have had the opportunity to work with over the past 20+ years - Thank You. 

The times shared, friendships forged and the successes which we have enjoyed have been an extraordinary part of my life. I am very proud of what we have achieved and they have been times I will never forget. 

Importantly, the decision to leave has been entirely of my own making. The time is simply right for me to disconnect myself from the XXXX Network and Government Regulations after a very long career in this business. 

I wish all ofyou every success for the future. I believe that XXXX will continue to grow and prosper, and I trust that each one of you will be happy and fulfilled here as I have been. Keep up the good work; you’ve been a wonderful team to work with.
Thanks for everything, I shall miss you all.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy retirement!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2018)

That was  lovely goodbye.

I hope you enjoy your retirement to the max.


----------



## Knight (Jun 30, 2018)

This line has to be the best sentiment ever.


Quote
"
The times shared, friendships forged and the successes which we have enjoyed have been an extraordinary part of my life."


selfless and recognizing the great working relationship with other is one of those things that can be considered priceless. Good on ya.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 30, 2018)

Knight said:


> This line has to be the best sentiment ever.
> 
> 
> Quote
> ...


Yes its the best!  Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2018)

Well done!  Congratulations on your retirement.  May it be all that you hoped for and more!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## DaveA (Jun 30, 2018)

Time to enjoy life without the usual time constraints.  Sunday evenings can be the best, at first.  Just the thought that the next day will be another "Sunday'.  lol  I've been at it for 26 years now and have enjoyed them all.  Best of luck !!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Vinny,that was a lovely message you left for your co-workers, I hope they appreciated it.
Enjoy your 'new life' in retirement Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2018)

Thoughtful message there Vinny, sounds like you had a wonderful career and you'll be greatly missed!  Retirement is great, congratulations! :sunglass:


----------



## hearlady (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm envious! Enjoy!


----------



## Getyoung (Jul 1, 2018)

Congratulations! You are going to love it!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2018)

Congratulations, Vinny!  I'm glad you had enough stones to retire!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2018)

Are you having fun yet, Vinny?  layful:  You can stay up late and watch movies all night!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 2, 2018)

It's better than childhood. Nobody can tell you when it's time to go to bed or what to not put in your mouth! You're not in Kansas anymore. Enjoy.


----------

